# PSS Medic



## JollyRoger (Sep 12, 2017)

Anyone do any security work lately as a medic in the Middle East?


----------



## akflightmedic (Sep 13, 2017)

Define Middle East....cause that would mostly be only Iraq in context of PSS work.

Now if you mean SW Asia....then we can talk Afghanistan.


----------



## JollyRoger (Sep 13, 2017)

Yes. I mean Iraq. Just curious as to day to day operations. Almost through the process currently and have heard different things. I don't really care either way. I'll scrub toilets and tickle some balls for that kind of money.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Sep 15, 2017)

JollyRoger said:


> I'll scrub toilets and tickle some balls for that kind of money.


 that's the spirit!


----------



## adam c (Sep 27, 2017)

Yea, at the start of the year in Mosul. What would you like to know?


----------



## JollyRoger (Oct 30, 2017)

Are you there as a volunteer or doing security work with a company? If your with a company What's the day to day tempo like and how often do you get *****d out to a clinic?


----------



## adam c (Nov 3, 2017)

PM sent..


----------

